# Windows restarts after connecting to the internet



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

My pc keeps restarting when it gets internet access or I try to install drivers manually I have already done a clean install and put in a new hard drive


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With respect if you contacted a non - specific dealer - motor vehicle repair garage and told them your car had a problem
The 1000$ question would be - what is the make and full model? - I think

The same applies to help on here
So therefore please tell us the make and full model if branded and the motherboard and network adapters etc
You have not even mentioned if it is wireless or ethernet


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

The motherboard is a msi a55m-e35 and it was custom built the problem happens on both wired and wireless it even restarts if I put my drivers on a usb and install them offline


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I can understand the clean install in an attempt to solve the problem
Although it is a little drastic on the face of it

Where please is the relevance of putting in a new hard drive to solve a problem you describe - was there some evidence that the hard drive was defective


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

I did a clean install because I had nothing important on the pc it's on a external drive . The new hard drive was after I searched for hours and attempted the recommended command prompt lines to fix when windows recovery starts it says c:WINDOWS/SYSTEM32/logfiles/srt/srttrail.txt I have got it to start into windows but shortly after I plug in the internet it restarts the same thing happens if I try to install my drivers from a flash drive


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I did a clean install


Where is the install media from please and I presume the installation on the new hard drive was from that install media - on this computer
Is that correct please


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

The media is from Microsoft website and yes the media was from a different pc


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I need to know exactly what I am trying to fix
Please confirm the following
1. THIS computer had windows 10 installed on the now replaced hard drive
2. Was that 10 from the free upgrade offer or some download with license key by email etc.
3. On the new hard drive is the same windows 10 installed as was on the first hard drive
4. If the 10 was an upgrade free offer then of course you have a digital licence and would not be required to enter a product key for the installation media from Microsoft.

Before we start with system file checks and obtaining event reports please tell me all that occurred during the installation and any error messages received
Clearly the problem is not related only to the internet connection, as you say the same occurs when you insert a flash pen and attempt to install drivers from that

5.


> I have got it to start into windows


This suggests that you had some problem at the installation stage - somewhere along that process
If so what was it please.

As I mentioned earlier I need to know all you can tell me
6. Does the same problem occur on safe mode with networking
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

I wish I could explain the problem better. the windows was from the official website. I get no error messages whatsoever If I let the pc connect to the internet it will work for about 3minutes then it just shuts off if I unplug the internet fast enough it sometimes will boot into windows other times it just goes to the troubleshooting screen. the troubleshoot option comes back failed but with no error message I looked at the srttrail.txt it says os booted successfully. If I leave the internet unplugged and put my display driver on a usb when it says installing it shuts off sometimes into a endless boot loop the only fix I found for that was just reinstalling windows.


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

I just tried to install win 8 and it did the same thing


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So it did the same then on safe mode with networking
OR did you not try that

If it did the same on 8 and it is a *new* hard drive try a ram check on memtest


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

Memtest found no errors


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
So does it do the same in Safe Mode with Networking - with respect this I think is now the 3rd time I have asked
IF I AM wrong and you have already answered that then PLEASE accept my humble apologies


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

Well it hasn't restarted yet in safe mode with networking but I'm not able to start windows updates


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So when please did you first try the safe mode with networking
11 or so this morning or just now please

Was memtest from boot usb

If it does not crash in safe mode which loads as you may know only a minimal set of drivers and processes and uses the default windows VGA driver then go back to start settings as on the link and this time click low resolution video


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

I just did the safe mode. Memtest was on a Bootable usb and I'm trying low resolution now


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Please do try what I ask - or as it is of course always your decision - simply post that you have not tried it
It will make the job easier for both of us rather than me left wondering - has he tried it and not commented or has he missed that line on my post
I only mention it so that I can offer you the best service possible
EVEN if at the end of the day I do not solve it


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

What did I miss ?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing I was referring to Safe Mode = try
Please run this when you can
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

click link then run then copy and paste info in white box
Cheers


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) X4 760K Quad Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 19 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 1832 Mb
Graphics Card: Microsoft Basic Display Adapter
Hard Drives: C: 698 GB (687 GB Free);
Motherboard: MSI, A55M-E35 (MS-7721)
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

That was sent in low resolution mode but shortly after it restarted


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. What is connected besides keyboard mouse and monitor please
2. What is the actual graphics card please as that 760K does not have integrated graphics
3. Is that ram one 2GB stick or two 1GB or what
4. What please is the make and full model of the PSU
5. Is Windows 10 installed UEFI or legacy MBR
6. As it does not restart in safe mode with networking but does in low resolution mode and using Microsoft basic display adapter I think we need to look more towards something other than the graphics card or its driver

TRY please a clean boot
ENSURE you hide all Microsoft services before disabling all other services.

See if you can accomplish this in normal mode start please
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/929135/how-to-perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

Nothing else is connected. 
The card is a 270x 
The ram came up wrong the first time after running it again it confirms 4Gb two sticks of 2gb 
The psu is a Eva 600w bronze 
Windows is uefi 
Clean boot restarted after I plugged in the internet


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> *Eva* 600w bronze


Please confirm

Re the ram - I suspect we have either a motherboard problem, a power problem or a ram problem
I have never seen our system info see ram incorrectly
As it has done I suspect it only saw one stick because of one of the aforementioned errors

It will be like watching grass grow on 64 bit windows but lets see if it still crashes
return to normal boot
as on the link I sent

take out one stick of ram leave one stick in dimm1 nearest to processor
boot normal mode

if it still crashes change sticks

If it still crashes try with one stick in DIMM2
some motherboards must have a stick in DIMM1 to boot
I do not know if your MSI is one of these but test and see

There is a slight possibility that despite it passing memtest we have a defective stick or a defective slot


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry evga.
And it won't boot unless both are in it gives 3 beeps


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> And it won't boot unless both are in it gives 3 beeps


That cannot be right
I do not doubt what you say
What I mean is - that 3 beeps indicates a memory problem on the first 64K of ram and as I said there is NO reason that system cannot boot with ONE stick in DIMM1

Please try again
Can you most definitely assure yourself that the ram was properly inserted and clipped in place
Try both sticks in DIMM1

There is no reason why it should not boot with 2GB ram
It most definitely should not produce three short beeps

Have you any overclock settings in firmware - BIOS -
if so set defaults

I think we have identified the problem in so much as it is either
1. ram
2. psu
3. the board

or less likely processor
The apparent Ok in safe mode is I think due to the less demand on the system with as I said minimal set of drivers and services
and therefore on ram and to some extent power demand


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

One beep is longer than the others I don't know what else to say about that I've tried multiple times .
However I got back into the normal os and it seems If the display adapter picks up my gpu it restarts and I have to disable it in safe mode . Also if I let windows update it restarts so again only problems when I get internet


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well there are only two - three beeps one is as I mentioned the other is one long
Failure in video system and two short

HOWEVER the overriding consideration is that the computer should boot with the one stick of ram that should not produce an error such as you describe
There is only one PCI express slot on that board so you cannot move the card to another slot

My recommendations remain as before
Establish default settings for BIOS/UEFI firmware
Check carefully ram seating in DIMM as you say this development of the beeps ONLY occurred after you removed the ram
I suspect incorrect placement

If that cures the beeps then we are back as we started and then WE may be able to progress
Until then we are going no further

This may be an OLD topic but the same principles exist#
http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/67404/?o=20

and in that case I suspect we are back to PSU - ram or board


----------



## CarnageReport (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry for the wait but I do think it's the gpu when I boot into safe mode and Uninstall the display adapter and make a hardware Id exception to not install again I can boot into normal and everything else runs fine . After unplugging everything and plugging it back in the one dimm works so now I just need to find out why the display adapter restarts the pc


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck with it


----------

